# ED 3 Weeks Into PCT



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 28, 2017)

In week 3 of PCT following Nolva 20/20/20/20 and Clomid 50/50/50/25 following a 6 week cycle of Test Cyp.

Dick won't get hard.

Whole PCT this far I've felt better and better as far as mood, energy, etc. (balls dropped back too) but I have not been horny at ALL. Normally screw and wank 1-2x/day while off and now nothing will get him fired up.

Going to finish PCT and get a full blood panel 8 weeks after (plan on staying off, this was first cycle). I understand only a reading of T/E ratio and levels will help out but wondering if this is fairly common this far into post cycle?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 28, 2017)

Yes it's normal in my opinion. Some guys react different to clomid and nolva and usually bounce back to feeling normal once they finish pct. Finish the pct as planned and I'm sure you'll start feeling better again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 28, 2017)

Why only a six week cyp cycle?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 28, 2017)

How long after your last shot did pct start


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 28, 2017)

6 wk cycle of cyp. ? Should of ran prop .


----------



## M1seryD1str1ct (Jan 28, 2017)

1) Waited 2 weeks between last pin and start of both Nolva and clomid, though I started Nolva right after to get my nips some gyno protection (was getting bad)

2) Was my first cycle and I decided it's not something I'm interested in at this time is all. Too many sides to combat (gyno and enlarged prostate mainly)


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jan 28, 2017)

I think it's normalish everyone's different but I can get a hard on while on pct even though my sex drive plummets.  After my first cycle I didn't feel horny for 3 months and did pct correctly.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 28, 2017)

M1seryD1str1ct said:


> 2) Was my first cycle and I decided it's not something I'm interested in at this time is all. Too many sides to combat (gyno and enlarged prostate mainly)



Thumbs down dude you pussed out.


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Thumbs down dude you pussed out.



Not really fair to judge a man for admitting his own limitations and deciding something isn't for him because everything isn't for everybody.
Thumbs up because the man was smart enough to run a pct protocol and not ashamed to come ask for help and admit some truths regardless of who may judge him.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 28, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Thumbs down dude you pussed out.



Bane is right. U don't know what he was going thru or what was going on in his life to call him a pussy. Be better than that z


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 29, 2017)

SuperBane said:


> not ashamed to come ask for help and admit some truths regardless of who may judge him.



He has been around long enough to know it is part of the game. 

Should have asked for advise on the spill over rather than abandon ship.

Not a big deal just highly illogical.


----------



## Maijah (Jan 29, 2017)

Damn bro, this whole cycle has been a nightmare for you


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 30, 2017)

Zeigler said:


> Thumbs down dude you pussed out.



Had a thanks from Seeker on this post then after you guys started sniffling he took it back :32 (18):


----------



## Bicepticon (Feb 8, 2017)

What was the weekly dose during the cycle?


----------



## zuzulo (Mar 28, 2017)

Did you use HCG? HCG makes a huge ****ing difference. My friend is in his 40ies and he sucessfully recovered from a 1 year blast, i think it was mainly due to our HCG protocol. 8 Weeks before you start HCG for 6 weeks. 500iu EOD, then 2 weeks before you start clomid/nolva you stop your PCT. You can also add non surpressing sarms, will help you alot. 

If your balls are still nowhere near original size, i would think about doing HCG... i know its not oprtimal now, but it might help you. And i'd also add some sarms like i said. But make sure they are none surpressing.


----------

